# Chamomile Tea to help ease a fever?



## gypsyhips26 (Feb 21, 2008)

My little guy (he's 17 months) has a little bug and a fever of 102 (along with some hives) -he's not really hungry and just out of sorts/miserable. He breastfed a little today when we got home from daycare, but I was wondering if chamomile tea would be ok to help him relax & maybe feel a little better.

Any thoughts or other suggestions for making him comfortable? I jsut feel so bad that he's sick.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Yup, we've given Chamomile Tea for fever before.








Hope your LO is feeling better soon.


----------



## gypsyhips26 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks! We gave it a try (with a little honey of course!) and all day yesterday my Ds was walking around asking for Tea! Tea! I think he really liked sharing the tea out of the same mug as me









Anyway, the fever broke and he's feeling much better!

And just and FYI I also made a cool compress using the tea (no honey this time) and it really helped to cool him down in the middle of the night. Those fevers are so scary! Whew!


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Anything that will hydrate them is great. Water, tea, diluted juice, and of course breast milk.
I encourage ds to eat ice and frozen berries when he was a fever. He loves eating those things anyway, but I think it helps cool him down a bit.


----------



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawncayden* 
Anything that will hydrate them is great. Water, tea, diluted juice, and of course breast milk.
I encourage ds to eat ice and frozen berries when he was a fever. He loves eating those things anyway, but I think it helps cool him down a bit.

i agree completely.

and we drink chamomile every day almost, my babe loves it and it`s great for fever


----------

